# Chl



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Took the Texas CHL class today, not quite as boring as I feared. Mike at Champions has some good stories (local place for Ship too) to keep to flowing. So I should get my license in 6-8 weeks they say.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal Samskara. More good people packing the better. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Congrats. Just be sure not to take your weapon into the Dixie Chicken when when you get your CHL:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

samskara said:


> Took the Texas CHL class today, not quite as boring as I feared. Mike at Champions has some good stories (local place for Ship too) to keep to flowing. So I should get my license in 6-8 weeks they say.


yea, I took my last 2 renewal classes there - the last being last month.

See my recent thread on the time to process my reneal:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8031


----------

